# ENREG EYETV SUR TV LCD VIA APPLE TV ??



## filoche (28 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBP sur lequel est branché un tuner TNT ELGATO (DTT DE LUXE), et je souhaiterais diffuser mes enregistrement sur mon téléviseur SONY HD KDL40W4500.

J'ai actuellement installé le soft d'elgato : eyeconnect, pour pouvoir le faire avec une PS3 qui vas bientôt quitter la maison !

Je recherche donc une autre solution et parmi celle ci je me demande si l'appel tv me permettrais de lire mes enregistrement tv réalisé avec mon tuner Elgato sur ma tv ??

Merci de votre aide,


----------



## pim (29 Mai 2009)

Avec l'Apple TV sauf bidouille avancée tout va passer par iTunes. Donc il suffit de convertir automatiquement les vidéos enregistrées en MPEG4 ou en H264 et de les synchroniser avec iTunes. EyeTV 3 s'occupe de tout cela automatiquement (cela nécessite une machine puissante, mais avec un clef Elgato Turbo HD264 c'est plus rapide).

Sinon c'est bientôt le 8 juin 2009, jour des nouveautés à la WWDC   On peut rêver d'un Apple TV de nouvelle génération, avec TV, surf sur le net, borne Airport, Time Capsule, café, lessive et repassant le linge


----------



## filoche (29 Mai 2009)

Oui, rêver c'est beau ! mais les probabilité sont mince...

ça vas pas le faire de convertir les vidéos pour l'apple tv ! j'ai essayé et même avec mon MBP de dernière génération, c'est trèèèèèèèèèèssssssssss long la conversion !!! je doit avoir une centaine de film enregistré directement du tuner TV Elgato et expurgé de toute pub grâce au soft intégré...

c'est innevisageable de tout réencoder pour itunes 

Merci de l'info en tous cas


----------



## pim (29 Mai 2009)

Je t'en pris 

Pour info, avec la clé Turbo HD264 d'Elgato, j'encode à plus de 125 images par seconde les vidéos sorties de mon tuner TNT. Néanmoins je ne conseille cette solution que pour un fixe comme l'iMac (ou le MacPro), car l'occupation processeur tourne alors autour de 160 %, ce qui ne manquerait pas de faire tourner les ventilateurs d'un portable au maximum (alors que l'iMac reste de marbre, même à 200 %).


----------



## filoche (29 Mai 2009)

oui, enfin je ne vais pas acheté un iMac juste pour convertir mes fichiers ! sans parlé du tubo machin truc chose en plus )

C'est tout de même bizarre qu'iln'y ai pas d'autre solution ?! actuellement avec eyeconnect d'elgato d'installé dans les préférence system, cela créer un serveur multimédia au niveau de mon mac et je peux m'y connecter et lire les film/photos/musique qui y figure  sur ma Tv au travers de ma PS3...

Il doit bien y avoir d'autre outils qui permettent de lire ce que le serveur multimédia eyeconnect met a disposition sur le réseau ???


----------



## pim (29 Mai 2009)

J'ai aussi déjà réfléchit à ce problème ; je ne m'y connais pas trop, mais je crois qu'en fait la faute en revient principalement à la différence entre une vidéo MPEG 2 et une vidéo MPEG 4.

Le MPEG 2 est le format de sortie de toute clef TNT, TV ou même de tout camescope ; il s'agit d'un format non compressé ;

Le MPEG 4 est le format de choix pour toute vidéo à lire sur un ordinateur ou un lecteur MP3 ; il s'agit d'un format compressé.

Donc ce qu'il manque principalement c'est soit des clefs TNT ou TV qui sortent directement la vidéo dans le bon format, MPEG 4 au lieu de MPEG 2, soit des codecs gérant le MPEG 2 dans les ordinateurs et les lecteurs MP3.

Si quelqu'un peut compléter ou corriger, mes connaissances étant parcellaires !


----------



## pim (29 Mai 2009)

MacGé parle d'une solution qui semble plus flexible que l'Apple tV :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/135096/storex-presente-l-aivx-371hd


----------



## filoche (29 Mai 2009)

Oui oui j'ai vu ça, je suis MacGé au quotidien, et j'ai essayé de joindre la hotline de storex mais sans succes pour savoir si cela prendrais en charge les ficheirs créer part eyetv sans autre forme de réencodage...


----------

